# First Fish Off A Lure!



## KieranBass (May 23, 2006)

I am very proud of myslef. I caught a lovely 32cm freshwater bass off a lure at Somerset Dam over the long weekend. I threw this little fighter back for next time I am out there. However, I caught this fish off the bank and wasn't able to take a photo. That weekend many other fishermen and fisherladies were cathing Yellow Belly... (Golden Perch). My 3 friends and my brother got a yellow belly each, all decent size. We also caught a number of Red Claw Crayfish. They were quite TASTY!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done Kieran can imagine how it must feel, hope I can emulate your success with a first lure bass this coming Sunday on Hinze Dam.

I'm afraid if mines legal he's going in the pan, as it will be particularly sweet


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Good on ya Kieran, First lure caught fish - any fish is allways a great moment. Well done mate.!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Well done Kieran 

Fishing with lures is a great way to catch fish, hope its the first of many mate......


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

good on ya Kieran,well done mate.Hope its the first of many.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one Kieren, I'm based at Esk most of the week at the moment, so might have to head up to somerset on a weekday and give it a go from the yak, hmm, wonder if you need a boat permit for a kayak.  :?


----------



## KieranBass (May 23, 2006)

I dont think so... We were using a kayak with a 3.5hp motor on the outrigger to get to the places and then just fished off the bank.


----------

